# Company car tax in Spain



## fabio1979 (May 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am thinking to move to Spain, Barcellona, and my company will give me a company car.
I was wonderign how does the law works in Spain: do I need to pay tax on the car? is it more expensive than in England?
Same questions for the petrol card.
Thanks for your help..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fabio1979 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking to move to Spain, Barcellona, and my company will give me a company car.
> I was wonderign how does the law works in Spain: do I need to pay tax on the car? is it more expensive than in England?
> ...


Hi & welcome

I have no idea as to the answer to your question, but surely your company would know?


----------



## fabio1979 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Xibiachica.
Yes my company will know, and my collegues in Spain definetely too.
But I have been offer the position and I did not decide yet if take it or not.
I want to see pro and contro, but cannot talk openly about it (within the company) untill I dont take the decition.

Anyway thanks for your quick reply.


----------

